# Not sure if they count as photos..



## ZoeRipper (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's a comparison between my drawings of mantids and my husbands.

He drew on my leg with a sharpie, I drew on paper with Prismacolors.

Here's his:







And here's mine:






I know the scanner screwed mine up.

What do you guys think?

EDIT:

Here's some another drawing of mine, I just took a picture of it because the scanner washes out the colors.






Here's what I was drawing off of.






And I'm aware that "Slow Ride" is not in the photo, I was listening to Foghat. :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 17, 2009)

I like yours... tell him to stick to music, hehe! :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 17, 2009)

Like most of yr posts, these are very cute! Realistic, too! Your husband's looks more like the way I draw!  BTW, how did you get his (yr?) arm through the scanner?


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 17, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Like most of yr posts, these are very cute! Realistic, too! Your husband's looks more like the way I draw!  BTW, how did you get his (yr?) arm through the scanner?


Go get some sleep, Phil.   It's a PHOTOGRAPH of her LEG.  :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Nov 17, 2009)

Rofl @ Katt and Phil.

I like both


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 17, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Go get some sleep, Phil.   It's a PHOTOGRAPH of her LEG.  :lol:


Me get sleep? At least I didn't think that she was her own daughter!!!   :lol: (Do you have a Ya Ya Dance icon Katt?!)


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 17, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Me get sleep? At least I didn't think that she was her own daughter!!!   :lol: (Do you have a Ya Ya Dance icon Katt?!)


I lol'd :lol: 

For the record, my bro never learned about that mishap.

Ew, he makes an ugly girl


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Kruszakus (Nov 18, 2009)

I really hope that your husband won't get drunk and get that drawing of a mantis perma-inked in his calf by an easy to persuade and equally drunk tatooist.


----------



## kamakiri (Nov 18, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> I really hope that your husband won't get drunk and get that drawing of a mantis perma-inked in his calf by an easy to persuade and equally drunk tatooist.


It'd be funnier on their faces!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 18, 2009)

That's uh, actually my calf.

I'm aware it's big, leave me lone, I gained 60 lbs in 5 months.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Nov 18, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> I really hope that your husband won't get drunk and get that drawing of a mantis perma-inked in his calf by an easy to persuade and equally drunk tatooist.


I have a mantis tattoo!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 18, 2009)

charleyandbecky said:


> I have a mantis tattoo!


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## beckyl92 (Nov 18, 2009)

charleyandbecky said:


> I have a mantis tattoo!


show me!


----------



## revmdn (Nov 18, 2009)

I like his drawing.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Nov 18, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> show me!


Here it is. I've had it for a few years. It is on the back of my right shoulder.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 19, 2009)

Added pics.


----------



## wero626 (Nov 19, 2009)

LOL cute pics haha i like em escpecially SLOW RIDE LOL hes a cruiser haha nice drawings..


----------



## wero626 (Nov 19, 2009)

charleyandbecky said:


> Here it is. I've had it for a few years. It is on the back of my right shoulder.View attachment 947


All i gotta say is awsome tat you are probly the first to have it LOL!!!!


----------

